# I am finally getting a pup!



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

So, after alot of looking, interviews, etc., I have finally put down a deposit on a new pup. She (hopefully) is due on May 24. Looks like we will have a pup mid/end of July! We are all very excited.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Big Congrats!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:thumbup: So have you any "baby" names yet?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats. Can't wait to see pictures. 

What kind of lines is she from?


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Start buying now. Toys, crate, treats, collar, leash - the list is endless.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

As far as names, I really like the name Leyna for a girl. It means "little angel" in German. She is from Czech lines. I have already interviewed trainers and spoken with Schutzhund clubs in Washington. We will be starting informal training basically as soon as we get her and then start her formal training at 12 weeks. (I have already picked out the trainer and I will be doing several visits to the club I really like)
Don, as far as the "baby" items, we will be buying those when we move to Washington. We leave Texas on May 22nd and close on our home June 4. As soon as we do that, the shopping spree begins. lol (Sans the hubby. He likes to reign me in lol)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations! :groovy: Which breeder did you choose?


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Yay !! I hope I can have enough saved by then too a get one from there too!!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am getting her from Chuck at Shepherds By Design. After the "Ramsey" incident a few months ago, I started speaking with him almost daily. We really clicked with each other. He knows exactly what I am looking for. I am getting a pup out of his Cassie/Faust breeding.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

I want one from the Faust/Pandora litter ..he said that one will match me best since I want a very driven pup...I cant wait to see pics when you get yours Kendra!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Wohoo! Congrats!!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

The Faust/Pandora litter is going to be a nice one too. I like the combo of Faust/Cassie for me though. Cassie is more of a medium drive, where as Faust has a higher drive, so I should be able to get a good match for a sch novice.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

yeah you would.. I asked him what would be good for me as I want a hard dog high prey high ball, a nice civil and defense drive as well and he said Faust/Pandora or Narys/Carly so I checked pedigrees and went with Faust/Pandora as they too match my male better too Im gonna save up it will be a nice pup for me...Like my malinois female shes a real hard dog and Im loving it!


----------



## syl (Jan 15, 2010)

Exciting stuff, congrats!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

BlkCzechGSD said:


> yeah you would.. I asked him what would be good for me as I want a hard dog high prey high ball, a nice civil and defense drive as well and he said Faust/Pandora or Narys/Carly so I checked pedigrees and went with Faust/Pandora as they too match my male better too Im gonna save up it will be a nice pup for me...Like my malinois female shes a real hard dog and Im loving it!


 
You have a good possibility of getting another black as well. I know how much you like the black Czech babies. I know Chuck will match you up with what you want. Just as I have no doubt I will get exactly what I am looking for.
You know, when I move to Washington, we should really try to get together with the pups. I won't be too far from Cali.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want to get a Red Sable Female from Chuck, medium drive, I know that he'll find the right one for me :wub:


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I know his Ben throws out red sables. He just bred him too. I am really hoping he freezes Ben for the future.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ben is stunning!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Isn't he? I love him. I know a few other breeders who are hoping he freezes Ben. Don't want a dog like that to fade out.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes I hear you, I am in love with his Cira and Ghost. I would take them in a heartbeat


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I almost went with the Cira breeding then changed my mind to Cassie. I think I have a better chance at a perfect match from that litter with the combo of both of the parents. Plus (and I know it isn't important) I would LOVE a black sable. I am thinking I might be able to get one from this litter lol.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Me too! I want a black sable and a red sable.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

The most important thing is matching the temperment, but I have completely fallen in love with the sables over the last year. My hubby prefers the standard black and tan, but he is letting me have free rein in all of the decision making lol


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Kendra here is your lil girl that you will getting tomorrow


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

NarysDad said:


> Kendra here is your lil girl that you will getting tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 2964


Chuck, feel free to send one my way as well.  Free of course


----------

